

Show HN: glassList, my weekend project/first iOS app - japiccolo
http://www.glasslistapp.com/

======
Jun8
I really like the name. The site is minimalistic, though. You're wasting an
important resource, tons of people from HN will go there to have a look and
they will not see much. You have to list the advantages, why the this is the
_best_ to do list ever.

~~~
japiccolo
Thanks for the feedback, and I think you're right.

I updated the site to focus a little more on the specific benefits/advantages
of the app. I guess it's a little difficult to market something like this that
has deliberately few features. The main reason that I love it is because of
how fast and easy it is to use, as I don't even have to think when adding
something to a list. Unfortunately, it's hard to communicate that via the
web...

------
_ankit_
Why would someone pay $1.99 for this app?

~~~
japiccolo
Excellent question, and I think it's something that I didn't address very well
in the site/app description. The main problem I was trying to solve when
designing the app was to make something that was really easy to use, while
still having the features that are missing from many free apps (drag-and-drop
reordering, lack of iAds). In my experience, I haven't really found any other
apps out there that can say this.

That said, I think you may be right that $1.99 is more than most people are
willing to pay for it just because it's easy to use, so I lowered the price to
$.99 through iTunes Connect. It doesn't look like the change has been
reflected in the App Store yet, though. The $1.99 was a bit of an experiment,
since this is my first app.

Also, thank you very much for the feedback.

~~~
_ankit_
Much better feature list. I think it is a good idea to drop the price to
$0.99.

Why not have a video demo instead of the screenshots? That will give a much
better sense of the user experience and that it is really fast and easy.

Good luck with the app. I have my first app waiting for review in the App
Store :)

